# Do any of you grapplers supplement your training with knife work?



## Cruentus (Aug 14, 2005)

Just looking for some additional input here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26154

Thanks!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 15, 2005)

I supplement it in the sense of grappling with a knife.  Changes all the rules and is definitely 100 times harder.  True eye opening experience.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 18, 2005)

Absolutely! 

You have to train grappling (from standing AND ground) by themselves, then you have to add strikes, and then add a knife into the mix. It's all good training.

I believe that if you're truly into training for self defense, you HAVE to add knife training to your program - if nothing more than to maintain some awareness of what can happen.

The good thing is that, the grappling game (at least from standing) doesn't change all much when a knife has entered the picture.  Truthfully, the ground game doesn't change all the much either once its been fully thought-out.


----------

